# Can implantation bleeding be red as well as brown?



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

TMI warning!

Started spotting last night 9DPT and it was light and brown in colour so once I'd calmed down I assumed it was implantation bleeding. Now it's getting a little heavier but there's fresh blood coloured kind of clots  . Can this still be implantation bleed?

Did anyone have red blood and still get BFP?

Scared again Spoony x


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon,

Didn't want to read and run - the short answer is yes it can be red as well - try not to worry it could be coming from the cervix which can be quite tender after all that prodding etc.

Take care

Kate


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Spoony i am in exactly the same position as you. I was 9dpt yesterday and started with brown discharge which has moved on now to red. Its not pouring out (yet) but is quite alot when i wipe.
So if anyone has any reasuring srories would love to hear them too. Feel so gutted!!!!!!!!   
Love Emma xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Kate for your post.  

Emma -     How scary is this? My bleeding seems to have slowed down and is more brown again but it was bright red last night. So I have been bleeding on and off for 2-3 days. I   it's implantation for  both of us. Mine hasn't been gushing either and most people on another thread have said red is normal too as long as it's not gushing like a period. Which it sound like yours isn't either, just when you wipe.

I   that it's our turn and that your bleeding has stopped. 
Have you done a HPT? I did this morning and it was BFN but official test day is Thur so fingers crossed.

Keep me posted.

Thinking of you flower.

Spoony x


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi spoony
The bleeding is quite a bit heavier now, almost like a normal period. OTD is friday but i did one today and it was BFN. Im not holding out much hope. Been     All day today, feel so gutted.
Hope it works out ok for you 
Love Emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh babe. I'm sorry you are going through this. I did a lot of research last night and loads of people said that they bled , some even for weeks after BFP. One also said colour is not important. I increased my progesterone. What are you on? I increased from 2 to 4 cyclogest and from 2-3 Dupahstem. If you can, do the same, it may slow it down.

I am  that you will have a BFP soon and the bleeding slows. Someone sent me this link which explains why we are bleeding. Try and visualise those little beanies gnawing into you causing this blood to attach themsleves to your blood vessels.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/5.html

Please keep me posted. Hang in there and stay positive. I know that's so hard cos I am a nightmare!!

With loads of    and    and   

Sponny x

/links


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Sponny
Thanks for caring 
I am on utrogestan pessaries 2 twice a day and progynova tablets one 3 times a day. Also clexane injections 
Ive been having quite a lot of tummy ache today, enough for me to take paracetamol!
Where are you having treatment, how many have you done??
Hope your bleeding has settled down 
Thanks for you advice, it means alot to think there are people out there who care so much xxxxxxxxxxx
Emma xxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma, I've PM'd you sweetie. x

For anyone else following this thread. Bleeding is back. I'll keep you posted. x


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Can i join you?
Am in the same boat - had ET on Thurs 3rd.  Symptoms up until now haven't been that bad - sore boobs in beginning which isn't as bad now, and a few twinges here and there.  However on sat had was out for the day, and when i came back there was the tinest streaks of blood in my knickers - fine i thought, must be implantation bleed as it went away straight away.

Last night i had the worst headache and lower back ache which is usually a sure sign AF is gonna make an entrance.  Woke up and went to the loo this morning to find pink colour when i wiped myself, then when i inserted cyclogest had red blood on my finger (sorry TMI).  Nothing pouring into my knickers, put still a few streaks when i wipe myself after a wee.

I test on Friday and like you and praying that indeed implatation can produce red blood, not just brown!  

Fingers crossed for us all.

Please keep me posted!
xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Jnr

Sounds just like me! I really hope it stops. Mine was also kinda up there but hasn't really made it down yet if that makes sense (hopefully it won't!)    Just did another HPT but I'm not sure I am imagining faint lines now!!  

OTD is Thur for me and Fri for Emma. 

My boobs have also deflated from how they felt before. They ares till sore and waking me up but not like falsies anymore. Whjat's that about?  

Anyway, here's to you.        

Spoony x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girls   

Can I join you, I'm 8 days post et and last night went to the loo and wiped and had pinky/reddy blood, very weak though like it was diluted with water   this happened twice and then again this morning.  However the good thing is this seems to have stopped now so that's obviously a good sign?  My clinic have suggested that I up my cyglogest to 3 a day and DH has made me stay in bed.  

Would welcome any views, comments on this?

Best of luck all the other ladies on here x
Louj x


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi - just posted, and lost it... don't you just hate it when that happens?!

Anyways, so glad i have found this thread - seems as though we are all going through the same thing.

Louj - My blood was very fine streaks too.  Am hoping that maybe i scratched myself inside or pushed the cyclogest in too hard and aggravated my cervix or something?!!!!

Spoony - my boobs haven't really felt that bad for a couple of days now.  However, when i fell pregnant with my son they were never really sore then, until further into the pregnancy.

When i saw the blood again this morning, my heart sunk and i just felt like my tummy had an empty feeling.  You know like when you are due on you period you have a really bloated tummy, then on the day when it comes it goes considerable flatter?  Hopefully i am just beating myself up over nothing, and this is all completely normal.  I need to be more optimistic, and not such a pessamist!

I am praying that we all get BFP!!

I will keep you posted with any signs/sympoms, and please keep me posted with yours too - will keep me sane in the remainding days of my 2ww!

xxx


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

p.s. wanted to ask  do you count day 1 of 2ww as the day of ET or the day after?  I didn't have my ET until 4pm on Thurs 3rd and they have told me to test after 16 days?


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Jnr  

Thanks for your reply.  My ET was a Monday 7th, otd is 21st April, so therefore day one is Tuesday 8th.  

Hope that helps.

Louj x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Louj, Jnr, Emma et all

Yes day after E/T is day 1. 16 days?? That seems a long time? A lady on another thread was told 14 days after E/C which would be days 12 to you and me (today for me!). Do you think you canwait 16 days??  I also had E/T on 3rd but at 10:30 and Thursday is my OTD. That's interesting if the test is BFN on Thur......maybe we need to wait till 16 days?

My bleeding is less now than this morning. I upped my cyclogest to 4 a day as clinic said couldn't OD on them, also increased Dupahstem (can never spell it) from 2 to 3 and when it was bad 4 a day. Cramping a little now but nothing major.

I did a HPT earlier and thought I could see a faint line but not certain. It was after lunch tho so not first wee.

I'm glad you said that about your boobs as mine are still vey tender but definately not so swollen. Oh all these symptoms are driving me nuts!

At least we are in the same boat girls.     for us all.    

Spoony x ^reiki


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Jnr, Spoony and Emma!

Well I just got a bit of browny blood, so hoping thats it now!    

Louj x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope so too Louj x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just to remind you that you are all very welcome to come and join everyone chatting on the 2ww testers thread.....i'll leave the link for you all or you can find the thread a little up the page (Jnr, i know you've found us already hun )
*
APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135078.420

Loads of luck to you all  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just wanted to say that lastnight i didn't really have anymore bleeding - just when i wiped myself it had turned to a sort of brown mucus - so am hoping it's the same for me and that's the end of it.  Nothing really this morning... thought i'd wake up to AF in full flow, but just a little bit of brown, dull backache a a few twinges low down. Am praying that AF does stay away.. for the next 9 months!!!

Spoony - let me know if you do a sneaky test this morning..!!!  Am praying for a BFP for you!!!!!  I am gonna do my test on Friday, can't wait till saturday!  Was in tesco yesterday and stood infront of the pregnancy tests for ages, but managed to resist buying any and walked away!

xxxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Ladies!

Good morning, well brown for me this morning   what are we like giving an almost running commentary   !  I really am feeling quite positive about it all now and have my fingers crossed for Monday!

Jnr, your sounding similar to me hon, best of luck for testing tomorrow        .  I'm avoiding Tescos like the plague, I have the clinic test and one other clear blue digital and that's it for me so I wont be tempted to test early.  We have a massive weekend trade wise, we have a pub, so need to be doing atleast some kitchen duties over the weekend and would rather not know until after the weekend.

Spoony, hoping that line has got darker for you!        

Emma Jayne how are you feeling now  ?        

Best of luck!  

Louj x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Morning ladies

The line disappeared! What does that mean? Maybe it was th dregs of my trigger.

Feel really down now. Bleeding only scant now and few AF twinges. BBT still high so hope and   that's a sign.

Sorry not vey chipper today. x


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello
Ive definitly got full on AF its pouring out!! got bad tummy and back ache too!! Im due to test on friday but there is no way on this earth that it will be positive. Its heavier than my normal periods. i know it s over   

Hope everyone else's has settled down??
Any BFP's this morning

Good luck everyone
Love Emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Babyspoons - i had a real glimmer of hope for you when i read your message last night, you even gave me slight hope!!
Why is life so cruel??  
Love Emma xxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry Emma, it's not over for either of us yet tho is it?? Am still     for you. Maybe it's the twin?? xx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to tell you girls but my test was BFN. No AF yet but still cramping.

I guess I have to wait and test again tomorrow if it doesn't appear. Am in pieces and couln't face work. X


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Spoony! 

So sorry to read your news this morning  .  Sending you a huge cyber   x

Louj x


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Spoony
Im gutted for you, i really am. sending you lots of   
Take care
Emma xxxxxxx


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Spoony - so sorry to hear your result    

Reckon i'll be joining you tomorrow when i test.  Didn't really having any blood yesterday, but when i went for a wee this morning there was some dark red streaks there - only seems to come out when i put in the cyclogest, not for the rest of the day...very confusing, i'm guessing that it's just the cyclogest that is holding AF away and the minute i stop tomorrow AF will kick in.  Got a headache and mild lower back pains again today too.

Keep your chin up hun, and dont give up trying.
xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks girls.
The clininc said test again if no AF the but if still negative, come off the meds and let AF happen. I couldn't face work in the end. Already burst into tears in the chemist buying another test and some sanitary pads! Kind of a contradiction eh? I just feel so devastated, feels like the day my Gradad died if that makes sense.....


Good luck to those of you still in the game. I truly hope your BFP show soon. xx


----------



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all,
I a newbie here, but in the same boat as you guys! 

Im on day 12 of the dreaded 2ww after 2nd IVF attempt, god its awful. I started spotting this morning. I woke up to find normal CM so was on a high and then within an hour I had reddish/brown spotting, ive been crying ever since, it's like the bottom falling out of your world, im sure you all know how that feels  Im sure its the beginning of the end.

I rang the clinic who said take an extra Duphaston so on 3 a day now, im sure it's just prolonging the enivitable  Babyspoons, just like you Ive stood staring at the pregnancy tests in the chemist wondering whether to buy one, hoping for some kind of miracle. I'll save my money and buy some wine instead 

So many people say you can bleed and still be pregnant, but i think you just know deep inside. My hubby went of to work this morning thinking all is good, he is soooo optismistic, im dreading telling him.  I can cope with feeling upset myself, but it really hurts when i see him upset.

Sending you all big  and lots of strength. We'll all get through this rubbish time x x x x x x x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Red Shoes - I'm sorry you are also going through this, Day12 is normal tho for implantation. I bled on and off from day 9-13, it stopped yesterday really but no AF yet. people have been constantly saying to me over the last few days that they bled but still went on to have BFP. So don't give up hope. I   that it is implantationm bleeding. Is it heavy like a period? I am so sorry hun. I really hope you not where I am today on Day 14. It sucks.  I long for my mum but they don't know and DH won't tell them. But I really really want my mum! 

Spoony x


----------



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Spoony
Thanks for that reassurance, it really helps. 
I look hideous this evening been crying most the afternoon, i hope your right and it is implantation, cous if it is, it can bleed as much as it likes  
It's not heavy yet but a reddish/brown colour, not as heavy as a period but i suspect its on its way. If it is coming I would rather get on with it, it's the not knowing that kills you, at least once you know, no matter how painful it is you can start moving on.
When we had IVF last time I only made it to day 9 and started to bleed so this week have been quietly confident as each day passed. I'm really praying for a miracle 
It's really hard at a time like this, I know what you're saying about needing your mum, a nice cup of tea and a cuddle from mum always does the trick.  My parents know and thats almost harder, i dread having to tell them it hasn't worked cous I know they are longing for grandchildren 

It's nice to talk to someone who understands. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, let me know how you get on, sending good vibes your way  

Ali x x x


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning ladies - it's a BFN for me too i'm afraid.  I pretty  much knew already with having the blood. Was gonna start crying when i was speaking to my mum and mother in law, but then just thought, what's the point - it's not gonna make my result a positive.  I need to just pick myself up and start again.  

Just need to decide whether i'm gonna stay where i was (UCH), or move to Herts & Essex now.  

How long do you need between each IVF cycle?  

Fingers crossed for the rest of you all.  

Spoony - have you decided on what you'll do next.  What clinic are you at now?
xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Morning ladies

Jnr - I am so so sorry. Was today official test day?     There are no words.  I am not sure how ling between cycles, was wondering that myself. Someone will know on anther thread. I am thinking 2-3 months but that's a guess. 

Ali - I am     that this is implantation bleeding. What day are you on? I could still happen girly. I know what you mean tho about youtr period and getting on with it. I took the other test this morning as advised by clinic but negative so that's that. No more meds so have to just wait now and I really just want to get on with it. 

Emma - how are you doing hun? Have you done a test?

I don't feel strong enough to just pick up and start again yet. I still feel so empty. It has hit me much harder than I realised. Is all this crying normal? I have hardly eaten and look like poo! This is so hard and really really sucks!

Sorry to winge.

Spoony x


----------



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning ladies

Its A BFN for me too, god im gutted. I sort of knew it was going to be, the spotting got heavier yesterday and i started getting  AF symptoms 
I needed to know for sure and did the test yesterday afternoon, and then went out and bought another one to do this morning 'just in case' 

I feel too numb to even cry, that or ive run out of tears cous ive spent the last day or so crying. I feel completely emotionally drained. 

The thought of doing the whole IVF thing again is just horrible and expensive. A friend of mine did say that sometimes your GP's surgery will fund some of the drugs needed for IVF, has anyone else heard of that? When she had IVF a couple of years ago apparently they did for her??

We were watching tv last night and my DH suddenly came out with 'I don't know if I could adopt though', i thought oh my god we'll never have children. 
He did then start talking about how he felt which is good cous men are rubbish at emotional stuff.

Also clutching at straws now, i might try acupuncture Has anyone tried it, does it work

I just need to be strong, accept it and look to the future. We are going to have a quiet weekend away from everyone and look after ourselves.

Good this is sooooo sad, sending you all   

ali x x


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Morning Ali,

   for the BFN, it might be worth approaching your GP surgery, you need to write a letter to your GP so that it can be discussed at their Partners meetings, most Practices have one on a monthly basis. It is a bit of a long-shot but worth a try.
Hope this helps.

Suze x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Ali -     I'm so sorry and completely understand. I can't stop crying either and feel really empty, especially now AF has started.

I think the GP thing depends on the county but agree with Suze, worth a try?

Me and DH have talked really yet about it all, too raw. Need to though. This is so cr*ap. It really is.

I'm so sorry again and massive hugs to you. 

Is there anyone else on this thread still to test?

Emma, Jnr, thinking of you. x

Louj, any news?    

Spoony x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls  

I'm so very sorry to read of the bfn's on here and sending you the largest cyber   I can muster!

Ali, it is soo expensive, we approached our gp to help us fund the drugs and he very kindly agreed to for 2 cycles, this was last year for our IUI cycles .  He had to have a meeting with the partners of 3 linked rural surgeries and they agreed to help us.  I think that they fund one couples drugs a year for treatment.  Certainly, worth a go!  I don't know your circumstances for not getting funding, but we did apply to our local pct for part funding on the basis that I have no children but we were refused, but sometimes people are awarded fundingx

I was norty tested yesterday and got a BFP!  Obviously, we are very happy and the news is still sinking in.  Hopefully the bleeding will stay away, my clinic will prescribe me gestone if if get's worse but on a more positive note at the moment it seems to have lightened right down.

Louj x


----------



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Girls

Louj, sending you big congratulations on your BFP! You're the proof it does work 
Im sooo glad to hear your bleeding has slowed down, fingers crossed for you that it stays away. 

I think once we have seen the consultant at the clinic we'll have a better idea of what will happen next, and when. Then I think I'll write to my GP, it's worth a shot, he can only turn us down so we've nothing to lose. 

I planned to spend yesterday with my DH and shut ourselves away from the world, but in the end we went to friends and had a few drinks and chatted about other stuff, which actually was probably the best thing we could have done as it took our minds of it for a while, and wine does help  he he!

My emotions have settled a bit now, just feeling cheated and really gloomy at the prospect of doing it all again, and still theres no guarentees that it will work. How long do you keep throwing money at it!!

ali x x


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, my spotting got heavier last evening, it's following almost exactly the same pattern as our last cycle of treatment (which ended in miscarriage), am not at all positive about the outcome of this cycle & have resigned myself to the fact that it has failed (have cried buckets over the past couple of days). Have to wait for DH to get back at the end of May before we can discuss it, but I'm strongly inclined to put off any further (possible) treatment till Nov/Dec & allow ourselves a few months of not thinking about it!! Can't wait till Thursday so that I can get the test out of the way.

Louj, congratulations on your BFP 

And to all who've had BFNs     

Suze x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Louj!!     COngratulations. x

Ali - Know the feeling!

Suze -   and   bleeding stops. xx

Have full on AF cramp now and feel like rubbish. Am just drugging up! At least it's Sunday. xx


----------



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Louj ~ well done! I know ive congratulated you already, but its fab news. I remember when I got pregnant in 2005 (sadly it ended in M/C) I must have tested about 6 times, i kept buying tests because I couldn't believe I was pregnant! The things we do  
Im really pleased for you and I wish you a happy and extremely healthy 9 months x x

Suze ~ I feel for you, I was there last week, wishing the days away. I think its the hardest thing anyone can go through, fingers crossed for   and I will be thinking of you over the next few days. The only thing you can do is ride the highs and go with the lows, and most importantly look after yourself. Remember it takes a strong woman to go through IVF. Let me know how you get on, if you feel you want to.

Ive had a horrible AF, talk about rubbing salt into the wound, just a little reminder from my womb that it didn't work, I feel like utter poo. I had to go back to work today and face my collegues (some of which knew) as soon as anyone approached the subject I just started crying and the nicer they were, the more I'd cry. Then I saw my dad this evening who asked if I was ok, and guess what.... Off I go again. So all in all Ive cried about 5 times today....... and I don't care, this whole IVF thing is rubbish. 

I rang the clinic today with my negative result (just about managed not to cry) and we have a follow up appointment with the consultant, but not till June. I'm glad cous it gives us time to talk it over and grieve for this failed attempt and hopefully by then things will be clearer in my head. The thought of doing this whole emotional rollercoaster again is unbearable, I justhope as the next few months pass I will feel stronger.

Sending you all          

ali x x


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Ali,

Thanks for your kindness & supportive words. Sorry your AF is so horrible  , like you say it just serves to remind you of what's happened. I wouldn't worry about how much you cry, we're all entitled to shed some tears over this horrible situation we find ourselves in.  DH & I have pretty much written this cycle off as a no-win, over the phone & via email (not a great way to deal with emotive stuff) we've decided that we're going to tell the unit we want to delay our next round of treatment until the end of the year & concentrate on having a fun summer together & enjoying each others company (they way we did before we got embroiled in obsessing about, investigations, drugs, scans & hospital appointments!!) I'm hoping that by Nov/Dec I'll be back in a good state of mind to deal with all this c**p again! Just need to get test day over, I'm not supposed to test till Friday which will be 16 days post transfer but a little bit of me is tempted to test on Wednesday just to get it out of the way 
Take care of yourself hun

Suze xx


----------



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Suze

We were the same, we had written off this cycle before OTD, I just knew it hadn't worked (but still hoped for a miracle). Its such a hard time and it drains you emotionally. We have decided to wait until the autumn before we start again, like you we want to enjoy the summer and each others company. Ideally we would love to go on holiday, but I can't help but think the money we use for that could go towards our next cycle! Im looking forward to just being me, enjoying life again 

Stay strong and take care  

Ali x


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi ladies

Tested this morning, really stoical about having a BFN when I actually got a  , I can't believe it, I keep looking at the pee-stick to check it really does say pregnant 
Am very aware that I've gotten this far before & been heartbroken so trying to keep positive but also keep my feet on the ground & take it one day at a time. My clinic have said not to worry too much about the spotting (which is dying down a little). Just wish DH would ring so that I can tell him the news...weird that he's the otherside of the world & is going to hear that I'm pregnant over the phone 

Suze x


----------



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Suze, oh my god, thats absoulute FAB news! Bet you can't believe it!   
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you      and hope the spotting disappears quickly 

Congratualtions and sending you lots of luck for a very happy and healthy 9 months  

Let me know how your getting on with your suprise!

Ali 
xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Suze

Brilliant news!    Wishing you a healthy 8 months!        

Louj


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

HI ladies a question please

I am currently 9dpt with day embies. Last 3 days the excess progesterone cream has been tinged pink and today I having cramps and sore head like pre AF am gutted take it the witch is on her way? Dont kn ow if can do this again

whippet x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Suze!!!!!  

Wippet - hope the bleeding has stopped. At 9dpt could well be implantation bleeding.   for a     for you.

Spoony x


----------



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Whippet

I know its really hard but try not to worry too much about the spotting. It really could be implantation causing it, especially as your 9dpt. I have heard of so many people getting spotting and AF symptoms and being pregnant. Apparently early pregnancy is like the onset of AF, how cruel our bodies are to us! I swear mother nature is a man 
Having been there I know how hard it is to stay strong, the 2ww is the worse thing ever, its emotionally draining.

But fingers crossed for a positive result.   your spotting stops.

ali x


----------

